# Wormux und libjpeg.so.7

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir wormux installiert.

Allerdings wenn ich das Programm starte kommt folgende Meldung:

[ Spiel starten ]

! Error in graphic/surface.cpp:88 (Wormux 0.9.2) : Unable to open image file '/usr/share/games/wormux/menu/background_loading.jpg': Failed loading libjpeg.so.7: libjpeg.so.7: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

./base/error.cpp:93: Missed assertion "false".

Ein revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.7 habe ich durchgeführt konnte aber nix finden.

Was kann ich noch tun, um die Meldung gerecht zu werden?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Josef.95

```
# emerge -av jpeg:7
```

 ?

(ungetestet)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef95,

danke fuer die schnelle antwort.

Aber ich moechte doch wissen welches Paket ich neu installieren muss,

um das Wormux ans laufen zu bekommen.

Also dein Tip hat funktioniert jetzt habe ich wieder die alte jpeg und die neue jpeg

installiert.

Ist eigentlich keine Loesung.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Jörg

Doch, ich würde schon meinen das es Ok ist,

schau mal  *Quote:*   

>  # eix -e jpeg                                                                                                                  
> 
> [I] media-libs/jpeg                                                                                                                         
> 
>      Available versions:                                                                                                                    
> ...

 

jpeg ist in drei Versionen verfügbar, und da sie Sloted sind können sie auch problemlos gleichzeitig installiert sein.

Wenn du es ganz korrekt haben möchtest, dann passe dein wormux ebuild so an das jpeg:7 mit als Abhängigkeit installiert wird.

Sofern dein wormux ebuild ein offizielles aus dem portage Tree ist sollte jpeg:7 auch mit als Abhängigkeit installiert werden, ist es nicht so, dann würde ich meinen das es als "Bug" gemeldet werden sollte.

----------

## firefly

wenn du wormux das spiel hier meinst: http://www.wormux.org?

dann solltest du nur sdl-image neu installieren, denn das jat jpeg als abhängigkeit im ebuild definiert. Und in der version 1.2.10 hat es die korrekte jpeg version als Abhängigkeit (jpeg:7)

----------

## Josef.95

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wenn du wormux das spiel hier meinst: http://www.wormux.org?
> 
> dann solltest du nur sdl-image neu installieren, denn das jat jpeg als abhängigkeit im ebuild definiert. Und in der version 1.2.10 hat es die korrekte jpeg version als Abhängigkeit (jpeg:7)

 

Hm.. nein, ich denke das Problem ist das hier nicht explizit die anscheinend benötigte jpeg:7 Version definiert ist.

Im wormux-0.9.2.1.ebuild heißt es "nur"

```
 RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl[joystick,video]

        media-libs/sdl-image[jpeg,png]

....
```

und im sdl-image-1.2.10-r1.ebuild 

```
DEPEND="sys-libs/zlib

        media-libs/libsdl

        png? ( media-libs/libpng )

        jpeg? ( >=media-libs/jpeg-7:0 )

        tiff? ( media-libs/tiff )"
```

 Sprich es wird dann jpeg:0 (8a (~)8b) installiert, aber nicht die in diesem Fall anscheinend benötigte jpeg:7

...........................................................

hier würde sie auch nicht mit installiert werden 

```
# emerge -pv games-strategy/wormux sdl-image

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.10-r1  USE="gif jpeg png tiff" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.20  USE="mmx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-net-1.2.7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.9  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] games-strategy/wormux-0.9.2.1  USE="nls unicode -debug" 97,344 kB

Total: 5 packages (4 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 97,344 kB
```

```
# eix -Ic media-libs/jpeg

[I] media-libs/jpeg (8b@05/22/2010): Library to load, handle and manipulate images in the JPEG format
```

Daher würde ich meinen das die Abhängigkeiten nicht ganz korrekt im ebuild definiert sind...

(vorausgesetzt jpeg:7 wird wirklich benötigt,

ich habe games-strategy/wormux jedoch nicht installiert/getestet)

.....................................................................................................................................................................

@JoHo42

poste doch ansonsten bitte noch mal um welche wormux Version es eigentlich geht, und auch welches ebuild verwendet wird.

----------

## firefly

stimmt da habe ich mich wohl verlesen.

----------

## firefly

so habe wormux mal selbst installiert. Und bei mir läuft es, obwohl ich nur jpeg-8a:8 installiert habe.

Am besten du reinstallierst, wie ich schon vorgeschlagen habe einfach sdl_image nochmal neu. Dann sollte sdl-image die neue jpeg lib verwenden.

----------

## Josef.95

 *firefly wrote:*   

> so habe wormux mal selbst installiert. Und bei mir läuft es, obwohl ich nur jpeg-8a:8 installiert habe.

 

 *Fehlermeldung wrote:*   

> loading libjpeg.so.7: libjpeg.so.7: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 

Umpf... dann lag ich meiner Vermutung das jpeg:7 benötigt wird ja wohl daneben..., sorry

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich hatte den ersten Rat befolgt und die jpeg7 installiert.

Worumx lief.

Dann habe ich die jpeg7 wieder deinstalliert und die sdl-image neu

installiert.

Danach lieft Wormux auch.

Also so oder so Wormux läuft bei mir.

Nette Spiele in der Liste, habe zwar noch nicht alle installiert und ausprobiert und die meisten sind nett.

Gruss Jörg

----------

